
Ask HN: What SaaS softwares have you subscribed to? - harshamv22
In the age of SaaS, we all spend a lot of money on a subscription. Which ones do you subscribe to and are worth the $$$?
======
luckyshot
We try to save on costs so only go for the bare minimum:

\- Email \- CRM \- Billing \- Server hosting

~~~
harshamv22
Which email and CRM service do you use?

~~~
jbchoo
Not him but me. Email Gsuite and Mailjet for transactional emails. CRM is
Hubspot CRM.

